# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  اريد معهد لتدريب MetaQuotes Language 4 - MQL4  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الرشودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بدايتاً .. اسعدني انضمامي لهذه الكوكبة من المبدعين  
اخواني الكرام : من يساعدني في الحصول على معهد او اياً كان لتعليمي اللغة الخاصة بالميتا تريد 
MetaQuotes Language 4 - MQL4 
و لكم جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان  
----------------------------------------------

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم  
حياك الله اخوي الرشودي بيننا 
اولا ماذا تقصد باللغة الخاصة للميتا تريدر 
ثانيا الأخوة في هذا المنتدى ربما يستطيعون 
مساعدتك في أي إشكال يواجهك في الميتا تريدر 
وما عليك سوى طرح سؤالك  
وأسأل الله لك التوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

يا هلا و مرحبا بيك اخي
اعتقد ان تدرس التحليل احسن من انك تدرس لغة الميتا تريدر  :Regular Smile:  
هذه وجه نضري انا و الرأي لك 
تحياتي

----------


## الرشودي

اشكركم جميعاً ,, 
بعد الإطلاع على مواضيع هذا المنتدى العامر . احببت ان اخوض تجربة البرمجة بنفسي .. لعلي اخرج بشيء مفيد لي ولكم .... 
و الله الموفق

----------


## التاجرفوركس

اهلا بك اخي الرشودي 
يمكنك اخي الاطلاع على المرجع الخاص بهذه اللغة من داخل البرنامج نفسه ولكن للاسف بالانجليزي اضافة الى انك ستحتاج 
الى الصبر حتى تنتهي 
وانا اعتقد انه اذا كان لديك خلفية برمجية فلن تتعب كثيرا 
اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك 
والله الموفق

----------


## salr

اللغة شبيهة بلغة السي الى حد كبير .. تعلم مبادي البرمجة بلغة السي ..  
ومنها انطلق الى الهلب في Mql4 للاطلاع على تركيب اللغة وطريقة برمجة دوالها  
وبمجرد قرائتك لاي كود راح تفهمه انشاء الله بسهوووووووووووله جدا  
للاسف لاتوجد مراجع عربية للغة ..

----------


## أسامة

تفضل باأخي ... هذا أفضل ماحصلت عليه بهذا الخصوص!  http://www.metatrader.info/node/34 
وكما نصحك الإخوة بخصوص البرمجة بلغة السي ستسهل عليك كثيرا.   :A012:

----------


## mR_NaNo

مشالله عليك.. انشالله تتوفق بالتعليم بهالبرمجه,, 
وحنا انشالله اعضاء المنتدى نشجعك على التعلم اكثر واكثر مافيها شي..
ونحاول نساعدك.. 
هذا موقع لقيته http://www.mqlservice.com/ 
وانشالله لو لقيت اي جديد وضعته لك .. 
بالتوفيق انشالله

----------


## الرشودي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ,, اسعدتني ردودكم .. 
لكن لازال السؤال قائم .. اين اجد من يجيد هذه اللغة .. فتعلمي هذه اللغة لوحدي سوف يأخذ الكثير من الوقت ..

----------


## السرحان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,   الأخ الكريم الرشودي أنا أحتفظ بمجموعه من الدروس الجيده على شكل ملفات بي دي اف ومستندات وورد ان كنت ترغب بدراستهم فأرجو مراسلتي على الخاص بعنوان ايميلك.  بالتوفيق

----------


## sam22

اخي السرحان  
هل هناك امكانية لرفع الملفات على الموقع لتعم الفائدة ؟؟؟

----------


## BahraiN

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,   الأخ الكريم الرشودي أنا أحتفظ بمجموعه من الدروس الجيده على شكل ملفات بي دي اف ومستندات وورد ان كنت ترغب بدراستهم فأرجو مراسلتي على الخاص بعنوان ايميلك.  بالتوفيق

 السلام عليكم اخي السرحان اذا ما عليك امر و من بعد اذن الادارة راح اخلي موقع لتحميل الملفات لأكثر من 10 ميقا 
اذا حبيت تخلي عليها الملفات لكي يستفيد منها الكل او اذا حبيت تفتح لك موضوع خاص 
هذا رأي و انت على رحتك حبيبي
تحياتي لك
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## الرشودي

أخي الكريم .. السرحان اشكر لك تفاعلك ..  
لكن اتمنى ان يتم طرح الكتب و المراجع في هذا الموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة علينا جميعاً .. و لتحديثه بكل ما يستجد من مراجع و دروس ..  
هذا الموقع يمكنك رفع حتى 60 ميقابايت  www.up4world.com 
و الله الموفق

----------


## السرحان

حيالك الله اخوي بحرين واخوي سام,,  عزيزي بحرين انت الي تبغاه يصير شوف انت ايش الي مناسب وانا يسعدني اني اقدم اي شي للاخوان. الدروس عبارة عن مجموعتين احداها ملفات وورد والأخرى ملفات بي دي اف وبلغة انجليزيه سهلة, مجموع الملفات 35 وبحجم 4.5 ميجا وللمعلومية فإن الإخوان الذين لديهم معرفة بلغه C++ سوف يجدون البرمجة بلغة MQ4 قريبه جدا منها ولمن يريد فلدي دورة تدريب على لغة C++ بالعربي.  تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

> حيالك الله اخوي بحرين واخوي سام,,  عزيزي بحرين انت الي تبغاه يصير شوف انت ايش الي مناسب وانا يسعدني اني اقدم اي شي للاخوان. الدروس عبارة عن مجموعتين احداها ملفات وورد والأخرى ملفات بي دي اف وبلغة انجليزيه سهلة, مجموع الملفات 35 وبحجم 4.5 ميجا وللمعلومية فإن الإخوان الذين لديهم معرفة بلغه C++ سوف يجدون البرمجة بلغة MQ4 قريبه جدا منها ولمن يريد فلدي دورة تدريب على لغة C++ بالعربي.  تحياتي

 كفو والله 
ما ابغى غير سلامتك و راحتك
انا قلت اذا حبتي تخلي الكتب للاعضاء عطيتك موضع تقدر تحمل لهم عليه
يمكن يناسبنا و نحترف فيه
اشكرك على الرد الحلو هذات يدل على حبك و حسن اخلاقك يابطل 
انا الي لازم اقولك اي شي تبي انا حاظر لك اي خدمة او اي مساعدة  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي

----------


## السرحان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,  اخوي بحرين تسلم والله وماتقصر, مانستغني عنك. لقد جمعت الملفات كلها بالإضافة لملف تعليم للغة C++ بالعربي وجعلت منها ملفا مضغوطا بصيغة رار وتم تحميله على الموقع التالي المقدم من اخينا الرشودي جزاه الله خيرا.  http://www.up4world.com/download.php?id=lalb6DkNZOPtad4LENrB  أرجو أن اكون قد وفقت.

----------


## أبو أثير

اشكر اخي السرحان 
وهذي مني يمكن يكون السرحان وضعها والله مدري  http://www.up4world.com/download.php...0CcN1Qa03yc1Px

----------


## pop71

اعتقد ان الكورس الذى وضعه الاخوة هو نفس هذا الكورس http://www.forex-tsd.com/metatrader-...opment-course/
و اذا كان هو فهذا هو الموقع الاصلي
و قد استفدت منه كثير و ساعدنى على تعلم اللغة بشكل جميل ، علما ان عندي معرفة جيدة بلغة C و ليس C++ فهى تشبه تمام لغة سى و ليس بها اى خصائص من لغة C++ ، عموما لو محتاج اسئلة انا فى الخدمة

----------


## pop71

و هذا هو الكورس الذى لدي

----------


## pop71

المزيد

----------


## الرشودي

ابو لمى - BahraiN - التاجر فوركس - salr - أسامة - mR_NaNo - السرحان - sam22 - ابو أثير -  اشكرك لكم جهودكم  و بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم الدنيا و الآخرة

----------


## pop71

و الباقي

----------


## الرشودي

pop71 قل آمين .. الله يرزقك من واسع فضله ويبارك فيك  فعلا هذا ما نبحث عنه شخص خاض تجربة البرمجة .. فهو الأقدر بإذن الله على افادتنا

----------


## pop71

آمين

----------


## pop71

بس خلاص

----------


## الرشودي

بارك الله فيك عزيزي ,,, كفيت و وفيت

----------

